# RALink Wireless card



## dvid (Nov 12, 2007)

i just bought a laptop recently an Advent..which has a RALink Wireless card , however when i try to connect to the internet no networks show up :/...when i enable the card via the keyboard the icon in appears with a red score through it saying disconnected or not exist. ive managed to get internet access about 3 times for a good couple of hours but it randomly cuts off and after words i cant reconnect...its frustrating...any ideas as to how to solve my problem?...im sitting more or less beside the router so i dont really think it has much to do with that...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* model of the router.
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make/model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP2, Vista, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.




On any problem computer, I'd also like to see this:

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## selbbub (Dec 13, 2007)

i have a similar problem, the all i get when i put my mouse over the icon in the tray is "Access: Local Only". Now I have read various forums so I'm guessing this is a common problem. help.

Advent computer, Orange network and livebox, Ralink wireless lan card v2, vista. other computers connect wired and wirelessly, this computer connects wired. it has connected in the past. i have tried virtually everything recommended in other forums.


----------

